# Licking River sauger



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

I've fished the mouth of the Licking a half dozen evenings over the past two weeks and have yet to catch a sauger. Previous years this time of season I'd catch two or three per outing. There's bait there, but have only managed to catch two dink white bass. Will try live bait soon as clearly the white grubbs and gulp minnows haven't produced thus far. 

Anyone else catching sauger near Cincinnati?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The river temp is still in the low 60's according to some river charts. We had a hot summer and it takes some time for that river to cool down. In a few more weeks the sauger/walleye should be on.

Jake


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

I put in at Frederick's Landing last Sunday AM and the water on the Onio - at the Licking mouth - was 61. Up the Licking, a couple miles sough of 275 bridge, it was 56. Not sure how much more it has to cool down; this time last year, we were literally raking fish in...I would have thought the magic time arrived by now.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

The majic temp is 55 degrees this usally will put them at the mouths of yhe creeks,geting ready to run up to the dams that is the temp i always use to use.I havent been down there for a few years. Thight Lines Fishguy


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I went out to a creek mouth last night, bait everywhere and I caught nothing. It is still too warm and we could use some rain too.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

think this coming weekend might be much better with the rain we're getting today and cooler temps. Seems like the water temp is just a bit too high still for the eyes.


----------

